# So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder* x 50



## Katzun (20 Apr. 2009)

hat nix mit celebs zu tun, wollt euch das trotzdem mal zeigen 

hab das schöne wetter mal zum fotografieren genutzt:






















































paar bilder vom müggelsee


----------



## Tokko (20 Apr. 2009)

Ist schon was feines. Bei solch einen Prachtwetter macht es endlich mal wieder Spaß mit den Hunden in den Park etc. zu gehen.

Und die Röcke werden wieder kürzer.


----------



## AMUN (20 Apr. 2009)

Aber das du deine Kamera aus der Hand gibs... und die Sonnenbrille steht dir gar nicht. Aber das Bier passt


----------



## General (20 Apr. 2009)

Ja ja so lässt es sich Leben katzun!!!


----------



## Katzun (20 Apr. 2009)

AMUN schrieb:


> Aber das du deine Kamera aus der Hand gibs... und die Sonnenbrille steht dir gar nicht. Aber das Bier passt



lol, was haste den gegen meine brille


----------



## Buterfly (21 Apr. 2009)

AMUN schrieb:


> Aber das du deine Kamera aus der Hand gibs... und die Sonnenbrille steht dir gar nicht. Aber das Bier passt





Und deinen Hunden hat's anscheinend auch gefallen. Schön mal was "anderes" hier zu sehen :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (21 Apr. 2009)

Hätte auch gerne in den Off-Topic gedurft!

Und danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## AMUN (21 Apr. 2009)

nee die Hunde sind noch nicht 16 rofl2


----------



## SabberOpi (24 Apr. 2009)

Wunderbare Impressionen Katzun...


----------



## Claudia (3 Mai 2009)

schöne pics katzun gefallen mir:thumbup:


----------



## NAFFTIE (3 Mai 2009)

feine bilder bist du manchmal ein bisschen romantisch angehaucht ?  find ich gut schöne bilder :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (3 Mai 2009)

nafftie schrieb:


> feine bilder bist du manchmal ein bisschen romantisch angehaucht ?  find ich gut schöne bilder :thumbup:




man kann sich ja nicht immer nur titten anschauen


----------



## maierchen (3 Mai 2009)

wahau ich dachte immer berlin wäre ne großstad aber ich seh nur wasser 
trotzdem mal danke katzun sind gut geworden die pics


----------



## timo024 (22 Sep. 2009)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

Nette Berlinbilder, die machen ja direkt Lust dort auch mal vorbei zu schneien!


----------



## Yzer76 (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

Ditt is Berlin wa !!!!


----------



## joshi (9 Sep. 2010)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

auch wenn ich recht spät antworte ( 1 Jahr danach...) Berlin ist immer noch so schön. Super augewählt:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Sep. 2010)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

Ach, ist das Gras schön grüüün - und das Wasser schön blauuu...!!!:zzzzzz:


----------



## syd67 (10 Sep. 2010)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

laeds du mich auf ein bier ein wenn ich mal vorbeischau?


----------



## beachkini (17 Apr. 2011)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

@ maierchen das is ja das schöne an berlin  zwar eine relativ große stadt, aber riesige grünflächen, wälder und vieeeeeeel wasser

sehr schöne aufnahmen :thumbup:


----------



## couriousu (21 Apr. 2011)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

immer eine Reise wert - also zum Frühling nach Berlin - auch ´mal ´ne Idee


----------



## hightower 2.0 (21 Apr. 2011)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**



Tokko schrieb:


> Und die Röcke werden wieder kürzer.



au ja davon sehr viele bilder bitte :thumbup:


----------



## GODikyou (30 Dez. 2011)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

schöne bilder hasste gut gemacht jup


----------



## Schildy72 (17 Jan. 2012)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Schildy72 (14 Apr. 2012)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

...nett


----------



## Paff (2 Okt. 2012)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

Berlin ist doch immer schön! (Man siehts nur nicht immer gleich)


----------



## AWEntertaiment (6 Okt. 2012)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

Tolle Bilder aus der bzw. von der Hauptstad


----------



## JohnKahlua (6 Okt. 2012)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

Ja, das wirkt beruhigend.


----------



## slickrick155 (6 Okt. 2012)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

Danke berlin


----------



## baumhaus14 (14 Okt. 2012)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

danke für die caps


----------



## MJ_NIK (16 Okt. 2012)

*AW: So schön kann Berlin sein *privat bilder**

Berlin ist wirklich eine reise Wert! Ich fahre min. einmal nach Berlin! Tolle Stadt und nette Menschen!


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (20 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Gegend, aber die zwo auf dem zwoten Photo teilen da nicht ganz meine Aufassung - oder liegts am Hunger


----------



## agelord (22 März 2013)

Zwar schön, aber Hamburg ist und bleibt schöner!


----------



## swagger1 (23 März 2013)

nicht schlecht :thx:


----------



## cellophan (25 März 2013)

Die "Brückenfahrt" habe ich auch mal mitgemacht, war echt interessant


----------



## cellophan (20 Juni 2013)

Die Brückentour ist echt zu empfehlen


----------



## yume (19 Okt. 2013)

Berlin ist immer eine Reise wert!


----------



## king4 (26 Aug. 2014)

Nicht schlecht !


----------



## Pipapopopi (14 Sep. 2014)

Berllin <3


----------

